# 1st snowfall!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin wanted to go out in the snow,but it didn't last too long. In the winter weather he becomes a little snow leopard! He scents the air,paces,looks for tracks! 'Better watch out! The mighty hunter's on the prowl!' Of course after about 20 minutes the mighty hunter wants back in the nice warm apartment!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Roar the mighty hunter.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I remember one time years ago when it was just the two of us & our cat Ally. She was very polite and would never wake us up, but would wait patiently and the second she heard us stirring she would run into the bedroom to greet us and ask for breakfast.

One Saturday morning we slept in, but when we got up she came running back to the bedroom meowing very excitedly. She kept meowing and trying to lead us out, so we followed her to see what she was so agitated about. She led us to the big picture window in the breakfast nook to show us that it was snowing huge beautiful flakes. It was so cute that she got so excited about it.

She didn't like to go out in it though, just liked to sit in the window & watch it fall.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

We got 14 inches last weekend... Munch's walks are now curtailed 'till spring lol


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It really snowed last night! It was snowing this morning too,and Robin and his besty Smokey were playing cat tag and watching the flying flakes!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of a kitty walking in snow. I am in a warm climate - no snow.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> We got 14 inches last weekend... Munch's walks are now curtailed 'till spring lol


OMGoodness! I would just curl up and die.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a sad day when the first snowfall hits the ground... I'm already counting down the days until Spring.

Having said that, the moments right after a big snowstorm are the only times I let my cats out without a leash. The cold and snow limit how far they travel. And once their fur and paws get wet and cold enough, they'll come back inside on their own. 

It's also a lot easier to spot (and catch) a black cat in a snow-filled landscape if they do venture a bit further than I'd like, even in the dark


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> I'd love to see pictures of a kitty walking in snow. I am in a warm climate - no snow.


My cat would disappear in it, but I might take him out to get funny pics this weekend. We're supposed to get more snow.


----------

